# CD image burn WIN 98 that can eventually convert to .iso



## mayagaia (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm trying to install an internal CD burner in my win 98 PC that will produce a file that I can convert to an .iso file and thence convert to a .bmp raster image file to actually use in a web project.

In old 2009 post - tech guy posted download for imgburn.com that says:
ImgBurn supports all the Microsoft Windows OS's - Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows Me, Windows NT4, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows 2003, Windows Vista, Windows 2008, Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows 10 (including all the 64-bit versions).
...but incoming image files formats are limited to: BIN;CDI;CDR;DI;DVD;GCM;GCM;GI;IBQ;IMG;ISO;LST;MDS;NRG;PDI;UDI
...and my Adobe PhotoDeluxe does not convert its images to any of those formats.

...so I installed:
http://www.oldversion.com/windows/nero-burning-rom-5-5-10-20 (and retreived a key code)

And and entered my single image which burned to a CD R disc that shows 5 folders: 
CDI;EXT;MPEGAV;SEGMENT;VCD

The only possible image file (the original file was a PNG 6 MB) in the CDI folder over 700 KB is one for 1.43 MB (figured it might be zipped) is CDI-IMG but it is a .RTF file readable only in WORD - so nowhere is there the expected .nrg image file which I had intended to convert to an .iso and thence convert to a .bmp raster file to upload to a http://www.starplugins.com/cloudzoom project.

Any suggestions for any alternative install in my WIN98 of a CD R burner that can produce a file that I can eventually convert to a raster extension? Thanks!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

mayagaia said:


> I can convert to an .iso file and thence convert to a .bmp raster image file to actually use in a web project.


I am having a hard time understanding what you are trying to do? Why would you ever convert from an .iso file to a png file.

Please explain exactly what you are trying to do?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Burner not needed ..... Open the iso in 7zip
If the original was the format you want .. If not, you may have to convert the raster image.
Tutorial


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You can also use BurnAware Free to unpack the iso.
Note .. this is ad supported freeware ... DO NOT let it install anything else.
When you see this .... Decline


----------



## mayagaia (Apr 11, 2018)

dckeks said:


> I am having a hard time understanding what you are trying to do? Why would you ever convert from an .iso file to a png file.
> 
> Please explain exactly what you are trying to do?


I normally work with raster image files for my website development.
I create graphic images in my old Adobe PhotoDeluxe program in my Win 98 PC but the easyburner cd burner installed no longer works. I need to install a replacement cd burner but the imgburn software I tried does not recognize any raster image files from my Photo Deluxe (.png; .tiff; .bmp; etc) and the Nero551020 cd burner I tried (although allowed me to upload a .png image file) then produces a cd with those 5 folders of total gibberish.


----------



## mayagaia (Apr 11, 2018)

mayagaia said:


> I normally work with raster image files for my website development.
> I create graphic images in my old Adobe PhotoDeluxe program in my Win 98 PC but the easyburner cd burner installed no longer works. I need to install a replacement cd burner but the imgburn software I tried does not recognize any raster image files from my Photo Deluxe (.png; .tiff; .bmp; etc) and the Nero551020 cd burner I tried (although allowed me to upload a .png image file) then produces a cd with those 5 folders of total gibberish.


...so the skinny is that I if I can burn a cd that produces an ISO file of my .png image in my WIN 98 PC - then I can use - https://videoconverter.wondershare.net/tech-spec.html#supported_formats to convert back to a .bmp raster image that I can actually use in online web graphic progams.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You do not need to create an .iso file then. You just need to copy the files as is to the CD using the Nero or similar program you installed as shown in the following link. You would do yourself a favor and purchase a USB flash drive to make the process very easy to move the files from computer to computer.

https://www.familysearch.org/wiki/en/How_to_Burn_a_CD_using_Nero


----------



## mayagaia (Apr 11, 2018)

dckeks said:


> You do not need to create an .iso file then. You just need to copy the files as is to the CD using the Nero or similar program you installed as shown in the following link. You would do yourself a favor and purchase a USB flash drive to make the process very easy to move the files from computer to computer.
> 
> https://www.familysearch.org/wiki/en/How_to_Burn_a_CD_using_Nero


As mentioned, the output from the Nero cd burn was pure gibberish - I was hoping it would create an .nrg file which I could convert to an .iso using nrgtoiso converter. My old PC doesn't have USB. I'm stuck with my old WIN 98 PC because it has my Adobe Photo Deluxe program I create all my raster image files on.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Something isn’t right because they filed should stay the same when you burn them to a cd. Have you thought about using a free file sharing such as google drive or Dropbox


----------



## mayagaia (Apr 11, 2018)

My Windows 98 PC is not connected to the IT.

But here is the amazing sequence of events that resulted in my successfully burning a TIF image file from my Windows 98 PC into a CD R which I could then copy to my laptop for development and uploading to my website via the wifi at the public library.

First - I Googled "convert image file to ISO" and found: https://spesoft-image-converter.en.softonic.com/#app-softonic-review and on my laptop, downloaded to a CD (my Windows 98 PC can read CDs).

Then I used the imgburn software I had already installed in my PC (via same download scenario) from:
http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download which is an old version for Windows 98.

Then I first used the spesoft program to convert my TIF image file to an ISO file.

Then I used imgburn to burn the ISO file to a CD. (I was intending to use an online file conversion program to convert the ISO file to a raster image file extension).

After imgburn indicated the ISO file was successfully burned - I opened the CD - and found the file was not only successfully burned - but that instead of the ISO file extension I expected - the file extension was in my original TIF
format.

I'm convinced that, due to the nature of my project (that features revelations from a mystical (samadhi) experience) that this miraculous conversion was the result of "divine intervention". On the other hand, if any of you tech experts can offer a credible alternative explanation of how I wound up with my original TIF raster image file burned on the CD from the source ISO file - I'd be open to a more mundane hypothesis


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You are adding a totally unnecessary step and are obsessed with using it. YOU DO NOT NEED TO MAKE AN ISO. Just burn the image directly to a CD, that's it. And in effect that's what you have done but with the extra and unnecessary step of making an ISO and then burning it. What you are doing by making an ISO is making a virtual image file of a CD with the image you want, then you burn that ISO and it takes your image that you put into the ISO and burns it to a real disc. So just skip that step and burn your image to the CD instead.


----------



## mayagaia (Apr 11, 2018)

That "solution" suggests a lack of familiarity with the capabilities and limitations of the ImgBurn version under discussion.

(I tried using Nero 5 version - works on: Windows 95 / Windows 98 / Windows 2000 / Windows XP - but couldn't use a raster file for source and its proprietary NRG file output would be useless for my website development.)

The version of ImgBurn I've installed in my Windows 98 PC: ImgBurn 1.3.0.0 - Date Released: Apr 13, 2006 - Works on: Windows 95 / Windows 98 / Windows 2000 / Windows ME / Windows XP / Windows Vista / Windows 7

Supported image file extensions for this version are limited to: BIN, CCD, CDI, CUE, DI, DVD, GI, IMG, ISO, MDS, NRG and PDI

My Adobe Photo Deluxe only outputs raster image files. When I tried to enter any raster file as a source file in ImgBurn - the "supported file" menu option will not bring any raster file into the launch platform. The alternative "all files" menu option loads the raster file into the launch platform but when I click "burn disc" it brings up a dialog saying "file not supported".

Now you can appreciate why I became "obsessed" with finding a way to convert my raster file into an ISO. Thankfully - with a little help from grace - my "obsession" resulted in the beautiful image on my website at http://evolution-involution.org/images/tree-of-life-eurographics.jpg


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ah the problem is that you are using IMGBurn, IMGburn is for making disc/CD images(.ie ISO) and burning those, that's why it has supported file types. It's not the right tool for the job. You can simply use a regular CD burning program to just burn the pictures/images to a CD directly. Try something like CDBurnerXP or one of these free burning programs instead: https://www.lifewire.com/best-free-burning-software-2438473

IMGBurn is a great tool and I use to use it frequently but it's not the right tool for what you are doing, It'll do what you want in a way but by adding unnecessary steps. You are taking your picture, putting it into a box(ISO), then taking that picture back out of the box(ISO) and putting it into a another box(CD). Whereas you can just take your picture and put it directly into the last box in one step.

You don't have to believe me, but two other people have also said you don't need to do this.


----------



## mayagaia (Apr 11, 2018)

Actually that lifewire website has links that will be useful when I'm working with my Windows 10 laptop wifi on my image and video files...so thanks for the heads up. However - in regards to projects in my offline Windows 98 PC - none of the programs presented are compatible with Windows 98. In tech issues particularly - the devil is in the details - but I appreciate all the response in techguy's excellent forum.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There are older/previous versions of CD burnign programs available for Windows 98 though, CDBurnerXP's version 3 is compatible with Windows 98 for example: https://cdburnerxp.se/downloads/releases/3.0.x/


----------



## mayagaia (Apr 11, 2018)

So I downloaded, un-zipped and burned a CD of that edburnerxp 3 in my Win 10 wifi laptop and installed in my Win 98 PC. Installation went without a hitch. Then I selected "burn a data CD or an ISO image file" (the ISO format was explicitly a requirement). Fortunately I had already converted my TIF file into he ISO. Then I loaded the ISO file into the platform and clicked BURN. The burn processed without a hitch (about 2 minutes) and message was displayed: "the CD burned successfully". Clicked Finish and then opened the CD and found ...nothing! I loaded the CD in my laptop and found - rather than the disc being unusable as when they had failed to write in attempts in three other CD burn programs: EasyBurn, Nero 5, and (first attempts) in ImgBurn - the disc was completely write-able in my laptop.
Further conviction that my final success was against all odds - thanks to a synchronicity orchestrated from a benevolent conscious cyberspace matrix.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You are still stuck on the idea it needs to be an ISO, it doesn't so I'm going to give up.


----------



## mayagaia (Apr 11, 2018)

I appreciate your intention to be helpful - but for the record I am neither "obsessed" nor "stuck" but simply sharing the actual pitfalls that have arisen in my journey via various CD burning software. Happily - you can't argue with success!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

mayagaia said:


> and my Adobe PhotoDeluxe does not convert its images to any of those formats.


Forget the iso conversions or PhotoDeluxe and install Irfanview
I started using Irfanview in my W98 days ... it should still work there


----------



## mayagaia (Apr 11, 2018)

I always assume the Operating Systems listed in a software descriptions are explicit and mean it will not work in any not listed. Am I wrong? The current Irfanview lists Operating Systems: Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8 and 10.

Also - out of the almost 100 file formats listed as supported in the Iranview app - there is only one that is also supported in the ImgBurn - an IMG file - so I suppose I might try uploading a raster file from my Adobe Photo Deluxe and convert it to an IMG file in Irfanview to enter into the ImgBurn platform but that really isn't any easier than the ISO conversion process I've already used successfully.

Also I don't see that the Irfanview provides some of the critical functions in the AP Deluxe, like cloning which is an essential part of my image manipulations.


----------

